# Tag question



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I was wondering what are the rules about using a gun tag for a bow kill. Also can you only purchase one bow tag per year?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Andy

You can use your gun tag in ND for a bow killed deer. The deer must be of the sex/species as defined on the gun tag, you must be *in* the (gun tag hunting) unit on the tag when bowhunting with it, and you must be following all other applicable bow hunting rules during that time.

Good luck

Ryan


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Can I use my gun tag for my bow out of gun season though?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

andyb said:


> Can I use my gun tag for my bow out of gun season though?


No...

This is what I posted *last year*...the link doesn't work anymore. They've updated their site. I will need to do some researching, but I don't think it's changed...I highlighted the red.

It's always best to consult your game warden.

*Here's the book answer for additional tags...

From the G&F site:

17. Additional Concurrent Seasons 
If the Game and Fish Director determines after the regular lottery that an adequate number of licenses remain unissued, additional seasons may be proclaimed for antlerless deer only and they would run concurrently with the regular gun, muzzleloader and bow seasons. Additional concurrent season licenses may be used during any open season provided the unit, sex, and species printed on the license is adhered to. Only weapons legal during the appropriate season timeframe may be used. Youth under age 14 may purchase a first come -first served (concurrent season) deer license and use legal archery equipment to harvest a deer.

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/deerguide.html*


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Deer regs...

http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

so can you use your xtra doe tags now to harvest a doe with a bow, plus shoot a buck with your store bought bow tag?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, and you can use the extra doe tag anytime during bow, gun, or muzzle season.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> so can you use your xtra doe tags now to harvest a doe with a bow, plus shoot a buck with your store bought bow tag?


You can use your extra doe tags to harvest a doe during the any open season with a bow is how I read the rules.

You can shoot a buck with a store bought bow hunting tag. That hasn't changed.

Ryan


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

You can only buy one "bow tag" correct?


----------

